# CALGARY | Avenue West End | 75m | 24 fl | 57m | 18 fl | U/C



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.cressey.com/homes/calgary-downtown


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Avenue by Render Central, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Project breaks ground May 30, 2014

Drilling equipment on site

Avenue by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Pit is well underway Dec 2014


Avenue by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Jan 24 2015 Crane Base


Avenue by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Jan 29


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

March 9 2015


Avenue by Chadillaccc, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

April 13, 2015


Avenue by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

May 24












https://www.facebook.com/AvenueWestEnd/photos/a.378714365618059.1073741832.165857770237054/478713645618130/?type=1&theater


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

June 11


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Avenue by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Avenue by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## Ipsala (Mar 24, 2015)

A video even! :cheers:



Surrealplaces said:


> Jan 29


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Avenue by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Avenue by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## cooldog77 (Dec 1, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Surrealplaces (Mar 1, 2006)

Avenue by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*11/15*


Avenue by Construction Mania, on Flickr


Avenue by Construction Mania, on Flickr


----------

